# Problème Safari-Vimeo et MacG Mobile



## alloja (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant depuis début janvier mon iPod touch, je découvre cette magnifique "machine".
Tout de même, j'ai deux petits soucis:

1-A chaque fois que je me connecte à Vimeo pour regarder une vidéo, au lieu d'avoir la vidéo, j'ai une espèce de long code kilométrique ! Et puis quelques secondes plus tard, Safari Mobile se plante et se ferme...

2-J'ai également un petit souci avec l'application MacG Mobile et plus particulièrement avec la partie "Forum". Je n'ai plus la possibilité de me déconnecter! Le bouton "Déconnexion" se "cache" derrière la barre du dessous. A chaque fois que je veux l'atteindre, ça "scrolle".

Avez-vous ces mêmes soucis ?

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2010)

Pour vidéo, c'est normal, leur site est en FLASH ce qui n'est pas supporté par l'iPhone.


----------



## alloja (28 Janvier 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Pour vidéo, c'est normal, leur site est en FLASH ce qui n'est pas supporté par l'iPhone.


Salut Gwen,

Je pensais que comme ils avaient fait une version mobile de leur site, ils auraient adapté leurs vidéos (un peu comme YouTube et DailyMotion) mais bon...

Je comprends mieux, maintenant !

Aussi non, quelqu'un a-t-il le même souci que moi sur l'app MacG Mobile ?

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## alloja (6 Mars 2010)

Bon ben, depuis la dernière version de MacG Mobile, le problème est résolu !


----------

